# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Livre sur le traitement d'image

## Pragmateek

Salut! ::D:  

Connatriez vous un bon livre sur le traitement d'image qui soit trs complet sans tre forcment exhaustif; ou alors des livres de taille plus modestes traitant des thmes essentiels de ce domaine?

Merci. ::D:

----------


## larimoise

Salut,

il y'a le 'Coquerez' et j'ai trouv un autre trs bien mais je l'ai en anglais, c'est :  'Image processing using Matlab' de Gonzalez et Woods, il est trs bien car il y'a la thorie et la pratique.

A+

----------


## roulious

En anglais : 
 Digital Image Processing ; Gonzales & Woods. Complet mais imprcis sur certains points (notamment la partie morpho et topologie discrte) Digital Image Processing ; Castleman. Une autre rfrence. Je ne me suis jamais trop plong dedans. Handbook of Medical Imaging, vol. 2 : plutot ax mdical, mais trs complet quand mme

En franais : 
 Introduction au traitement d'images ; Lingrand. Plus accessible, mais va moins en profondeur.

----------


## Pragmateek

Merci de vos rponses. ::D:  

Les livres en anglais semblent intrressants mais leur prix sont prohibitifs, srement ds aux frais de port, et certains commencent  dater.
Sinon le livre 'Introduction au traitement d'images' a l'air bien mme si moins complet.

Si vous en connaissez d'autres en anglais, franais ou espagnol...

----------


## roulious

> Si vous en connaissez d'autres en anglais, franais ou espagnol...


Pour les livres gnriques, je crois que les plus connus ont t cits. Si tu veux quelque chose de plus cibl, n'hsite pas  demander, les bouquins spcialiss sont lgion.

Il y a aussi pas mal de ressources en ligne, souvent en anglais, en cherchant "image processing" ou "computer vision".

----------


## WolffN

bonjour

je te suggre le livre

Introduction au traitement d'image

Auteur Diane Lingrand

Editeur VUIBERT


mais la lecture est un peu indigeste

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

le traitement d'images est quelque chose de TRES vague. Que souhaites tu faire exactement ?
il y a de nombreux site web qui regroupe plusieurs disciplines.

----------


## Pragmateek

> la lecture est un peu indigeste


Est-il difficile ou mal construit?




> le traitement d'images est quelque chose de TRES vague. Que souhaites tu faire exactement ?


Rien de particulier, c'est simplement pour avoir des connaissances de base dans le domaine qu'il s'agisse de traitement au sens propre pour amliorer une image ou d'opration comme la dtection de contour.

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

 - pour le traitement d'image classique, Google est ton ami: filtre, filtre morphologique, ...
 - Pour la dtection de contour, regarde du cot des gradients, level set, contours actifs, ...

----------


## khayyam90

> Rien de particulier, c'est simplement pour avoir des connaissances de base dans le domaine qu'il s'agisse de traitement au sens propre pour amliorer une image ou d'opration comme la dtection de contour.


Si c'est pour avoir des connaissances de base, tu peux aller jeter un coup d'oeil  a

----------


## millie

> pour amliorer une image


J'avais fait un cours sur des techniques de dbruitage d'images ici. Mais c'est nettement plus difficile que mon autre cours d'introduction  ::aie::

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

j'ai oubli qu'il y a un excellent cours fait par Jean Serra, le crateur de la morphologie mathmatique.
Ce cours est un incontournable en analyse d'image.

----------


## ronan99999

Il y'a la reference le poly de l'enstp e Henri Maitre:

http://www.tsi.enst.fr/~maitre/ANIM.html

Pour la vision par ordinateur il y'a un livre reference de Olivier Faugeras en anglais:

Three-Dimensional Computer Vision: A Geometric Viewpoint

mais il faut une base en algebre linaire

Un site pas mal ici:

http://hades.ph.tn.tudelft.nl/Course...-Contents.html

----------


## Pragmateek

Merci  tous.

C'est largement suffisant pour commencer. ::D:

----------


## millie

> Il y'a la reference le poly de l'enstp e Henri Maitre:
> 
> http://www.tsi.enst.fr/~maitre/ANIM.html



Merci pour ce lien. Je trouve les cours vraiment bien, il faudra que je me lises a  ::P:

----------

